# Downgrading DME software



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No idea, and I don't have anything older.


----------



## jvmazola08 (Sep 15, 2021)

Elthox said:


> Pm sent for 51.3 version. I think will not make any difference from 48 or 49.


Do you have the link psdzdata 3.55.1 or 3.55.2?


----------

